# Simple shot tubes black vs amber



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm about to order some large dipped latex tubes from ss but all they have is amber. Is there any real difference between black and natural amber. I really like the look of the black so I'm not sure if I should wait or just get the amber

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Abenso said:


> I'm about to order some large dipped latex tubes from ss but all they have is amber. Is there any real difference between black and natural amber. I really like the look of the black so I'm not sure if I should wait or just get the amber
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


The amber will have a slightly lighter pull and will shoot a little bit faster, but the black will last longer. The difference isn't that much, though.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Black has uv additives so their more durable in the sunlight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Black has uv additives so their more durable in the sunlight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it enough that I should wait?

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

All I shoot are 20/40 looped Dankung tubing. Have shot both black and amber. The amber pulls a little lighter but don't seem to last as long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

To me, it feels like once the black tubes break in, they draw like amber.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

So I ended up going with dankung tubes from ss. The 3060s come on 5' lengths instead of 10 so that stinks. But otherwise I discovered 5' is one bandset for my big ass starship. I double banded that beast. Haven't shot it yet but it has quite the draw. It should the originally pull from 14-70" but it's very heavy and need to be broken in. I'm getting about 60" from it. I'm expecting alot of power. I may need to find bigger ammo lol









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------

